# import in die Datenbank mit Threading



## ottens (17. Jul 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe eine Bitte und zwar habe eine Anwendung entwickelt, womit man zum Schluss alle wichtige Daten in einem Objekt speichert und mit klicken auf Kopf wird die run()-Methode aufgerufen dort werden die Daten von diesem Objekt in die DB importiert, jetzt möchte ich, wenn die Anwendung mit import der Daten vom ersten Objekt beschäftigt ist, noch ein zweites Objekt mit anderen Daten versorgt und in die Datenbank importiert wird. 

Das Problem, die Daten der Objekte beeinflussen sich gegenseitig und werden überschrieben und die Tabellen werden mit falschen Daten gefüllt.  

hat jemand bitte eine Lösung ??

Grüße,

Ottens


----------



## FenchelT (17. Jul 2012)

Ich hoffe doch, dass Du die start Methode von Thread aufrufst und nicht run?!

Nimmst Du das gleiche Objekt und fuellst es mit anderen Daten oder erzeugst Du wirklich eine neues Objekt?

Wenn die Daten ueberschrieben werden, solltest Du die Threads gglfs synchronisieren?!


----------



## ottens (17. Jul 2012)

danke dir für die Antwort,  ich rufe die start(); methode auf und eigentlich wird ein neues Objekt 
mit neuen Daten gefüllt beim klicken auf Knopf bzw mehrere Knöpfe weil man bestimmte Daten eingeben soll, zum Schluss wird ein TextFile nach den Daten, die im Objekt stehen geparst und in die DatenBank importiert das Problem wenn ich zwei Files parse (d.h zwei Objekt mit Daten) und in kurze Zeit wird die Tabell mit Müll gefüllt, 
mit Synchronisieren es ist nur eine run()-Methode wie ich weiß sollen Mind. 2 geben damit es klappt, habe mit Monitor versucht das gleiche daher suche nach Idee ?

danke 

Ottens


----------



## ottens (20. Jul 2012)

das Problem habe mit Monitor-Prinzip gelöst.

Danke.


----------

